# building my salt bin



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Could not think of a way to get 16' in the air to make my bin until I thought of this. Pallet is strapped down to the bucket. Size of bin is 16' x25' and 16' high. Did the same thing when it came time to pull the top on, real PITA. Paving the floor Monday. That house in the background is not mine, new owner just moved in, I think they don't like the new bin, oh well.
View attachment 44370


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice looking bin, a little back yard enginuity always comes in handy. but ya better trust that operator, and hope he doesnt sneeze. lol. GL with the 09 season.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

The operator was me. I made my helper tie a rope to his waist. I was not real happy about the idea but "run what you brung" is what I do. Once he was up in the air I would shut the machine off.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

*photo's with the roof on*

paving floor monday.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Waite till OSHA see you standing on that bucket.. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Not a good Idea to post that picture on the web:...


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok, photo gone, I doubt that OSHA is looking at this site, and I know they have bigger fish to fry than me. Your point did cross my mind though. It was pretty safe, I have been on ladders unsafer than what we did. I have watch many guys put many a man in a bucket to lift them out of a hole, or a loader bucket, stand on the roof of a dump truck etc. You should see the scaffolding that many use and the way they set it up would scare the crap out of you. The only other option I had was to rent a lift, not that I have not done that in the past but salt is on the way so no time to wait.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

That's high.
Where did you get the cover?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I got the cover from Farmtek. The blocks are 6' and the roof is 10'. 40 to 50 tons should fit no problem with out going over the blocks. I will use it for summer storage of winter stuff or topsoil if I empty it this winter.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

They will go after any minnow they find...They are self funding....


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

You should read about how many roofers , electricians , carpenters they go after...over here


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Ball park how much $$. I need to do somhing different than what I have now. Not sure about those coverall type things, we get some serious wind here.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Rich, thats why I took the hoto down, better safe than sorry. The roof is very strong IMO. I get a lot of wind and a huge amount of snow. I will be able to tell you in the spring for sure.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Idea....Big brother is watching.....


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

RLM, the blocks cost 55 for the 6' ones and 35 for the 3' ones. Delivery of the blocks was 75 each trip, took 3 trips. The truck set the blocks for me but I had to reset a few with my excavator. Total in blocks was around $2000, the roof was $1338 to my door. Asphalt around $600.00. All the labor we did but I had to pay my help for the day. I would think around $4000 should get it built with your labor.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks real nice!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks superior, nothing like jddave s but you got start somewhere. Like I posted before the firts year of bulk is a big jump from bagged.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John Mac;629463 said:


> thanks superior, nothing like jddave s but you got start somewhere. Like I posted before the firts year of bulk is a big jump from bagged.


I think your setup is perfect, we used tarps up untill we bought the Coverall 5 years ago. The tarps bring back so many fond memories. LOL


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Dave, yours and many other post about the found memories of tarps is the reason I went for the bin with the roof and asphalt floor. I can just imagine the wonderfull fun times from pulling a tarp off of a salt pile covered by a foot of wet snow and 30 mph winds. To old for that, part of the reason for bulk was to work less not more. The tarps could of been more work than bagged.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

RichG53;628670 said:


> Waite till OSHA see you standing on that bucket.. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Not a good Idea to post that picture on the web:...


why didnt you use youre forklift's?

i gues next time i could loan you my ladder truck


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I wonder what OSHA would say? I like the two forklift idea. Looks like the china boys don't have no stinkin' osha? Just little off topic story, I was digging for a storm line last summer, trench was 4' deep the inspector came over a said I needed a trench box, my reply was " put the stone and the 12" pipe in the hole and you will be just fine". Needless to say I wasn't going to use a trench box.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I am starting on my saltr storage Monday, 20 x 24 Coverall. Using 2x2x3 concrete blocks two high. Can't wait to get it done and my salt delivered. I plan on taking pics and will post a few.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Johdeere, i would suggest going 3 high on the blocks. I built a 38 x 48 several years ago and regret that i only went 2 high. clearance for the dump trucks is an issue. good luck. money well spent


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I LCO that I know in the area has a similar salt bin to you, but I think yours is a bit smaller. He just got 300 tons of salt for the winter because of the fear of shortage/price hike. The bin only fit 40 tons and the rest is in his garage...lol


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

THEGUYNEXT, What would make him think he could put 300 tons in a bin my size. . 40 tons is about all you can keep and still keep it dry. Full truck for me 33 tons using a trailer dump. dump truck is about 22 tons. IMO the smallest you would want is something to keep at east one truck load.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

John Mac;630700 said:


> THEGUYNEXT, What would make him think he could put 300 tons in a bin my size. . 40 tons is about all you can keep and still keep it dry. Full truck for me 33 tons using a trailer dump. dump truck is about 22 tons. IMO the smallest you would want is something to keep at east one truck load.


He knew it wouldn't fit. He ordered enough salt for the whole winter incase of shortage and price increase like last year. Hopefully it won't ruin the garage.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Got 35 tons last night, here it is all put away.

since you guys like photo's so much here is my plow truck and work truck








salt bin with salt in it 35 tons








my salt truck with new salter

View attachment 44815


The inside of my shop








the front of my shop, stop by and have a beer, cold ones in the frig.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

heres some more;

My Mack truck 








Some of my equipment


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

NIce setup you have there. Good luck this winter....payup


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Burkartsplow, thank you for the kind words. You have a good winter also. I rather move dirt than snow but snow helps to keep the lights on.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Good looking setups you have there. What part of upstate you in?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Frankfort, Thanks for the post.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

JohnMac - You got a part or product # for the canopy you bought?


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Value Line 14'W Round Style Storage Master - 25'L
Item# 106177
It comes with a front door but did not use it because of the pipe that goes across the front. Building was intended to sit on the ground. call Matt at 1-800-327-6835 tell him John from new york sent you.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry...but from a working man's standpoint OSHA helps more than they hurt, and the one's that they hurt should have been doing it different. I have seen too many serious injuries and several deaths because the rules weren't followed or the boss just didn't care. I know...I'm bad.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the mack...nice truck


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Gramps, they have their place for sure.

Bossguy, here is a photo of the front:








It has been a very good truck. Put a new front bumper on a couple of years back and with in a month caught a small tree backing out of a driveway and bent it. Goes to show ya don't put new stuff on a old dump truck.!


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrome won't get ya home. lol.....but it sure does look pretty


----------

